#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  AA is the first to gain a PhD from McDonald's

## kingwilly

*McDonald's plans to offer PhDs as part of training*


 			 		 		  			From correspondents in London
 		 		  			 May 11, 2009 12:07pm



*FAST food giant McDonald's is hoping to offer PhDs, after receiving approval to award its own nationally recognised qualifications in Britain, the company's "chief people officer" said.*
 	Speaking to the _Financial Times_, David Fairhurst said the company's new power to award qualifications made it "a university in its own right", and added that the company wanted to award qualifications equivalent to university degrees.

"One day, I'd love to see us doing a PhD, I definitely think we should go as far as we can," he said.

He cautioned, however, that the company wanted to perfect its current training regimen, which includes courses in shift management that are equivalent in level to high school courses, before putting together a post-graduate qualification.

McDonald's was one of nine employers or employer groups last year that received the power to award qualifications, which Britain wants to encourage so that more workers will have recognised certificates to increase their employability.

The company has long sought to challenge the perception that it only creates low-level, poorly-paid "McJobs".
McDonald&squo;s plans to offer PhDs as part of training | Herald Sun

----------


## tuktukdriver

I would hope their first degree would be in Nutritional Sciences. But, I think I'm hoping for too much.

----------


## dirtydog

If someone could get a degree in nutritional sciences they aint going to be flipping burgers at Mc D.

----------


## BobR

They have their faults, but the rise and success of Mcdonalds is nothing short of amazing.

----------


## baldrick

^ the ability of advertising to allow the rise and success of McDonalds is nothing short of saddening.

----------


## dirtydog

I have a secret plan to emulate Mc D's success, cardboard is 5 baht per kilo here so my main expense would be ketchup, welcome to Mc dd's  :Smile:

----------


## barbaro

> *McDonald's plans to offer PhDs as part of training*
> 
> 
>                                              From correspondents in London
>                                  May 11, 2009 12:07pm
> 
> *FAST food giant McDonald's is hoping to offer PhDs, after receiving approval to award its own nationally recognised qualifications in Britain, the company's "chief people officer" said.*
>      Speaking to the _Financial Times_, David Fairhurst said the company's new power to award qualifications made it "a university in its own right", and added that the company wanted to award qualifications equivalent to university degrees.
> 
> "One day, I'd love to see us doing a PhD, I definitely think we should go as far as we can," he said.


Great!

Now I can return to the US, and be proud to flip burgers.  I'll go back, and earn my Mickey-D, Ph.D.


I'm so relieved.  I have a sense of purpose now.

----------


## Norton

> Now I can return to the US, and be proud to flip burgers.


As you should.  The current CEO of McDonald's, James A. Skinner,  started his career as a "burger flipper" in the 1970s.  His compensation last year was estimated at $13M.

Not bad for a guy with 2 years of Community College education. :Smile:

----------


## TSR2

Does A.A have an edge start being a silly Burger

----------


## DrAndy

> They have their faults, but the rise and success of Mcdonalds is nothing short of amazing.


 
yes, amazing there are so many fools who believe anything and eat it

----------


## phuketbound

The world needs blue collar workers, so why not?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I wish they had this back when I worked at Mickey Dee's..maybe I would of stayed, and become a McManager.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crazy dog

Never eaten in one ever and never will. Phd could be something like 'The rise of junk food and obesity in a post industrial America' Phd's can't stand for much in the USA, if this is not a joke.

----------


## DrAndy

Mine is worth a halfpenny, at least

ask AA and Blackgang, they both have questioned it

----------


## ItsRobsLife

A PhD in sucking corporate cock?  :bj3:

----------


## hafiz

55555

----------


## sabang

It's easy enough to knock Mcd's- their product is no great shakes in the taste or nutrition department, but basically wherever you buy them in the world, you won't be poisoned. Well, unless you think Coke is a mild poison (I do).

But as a corporate success story, wow.In particular, nearing saturation point in the US, they focused on overseas expansion in the 1980's- and with great success. I would never have thought a company who's stock in trade is burger, fries and a soft drink could have got this big.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> A PhD in sucking corporate cock?


AA is the first to gain...11-05-2009 05:00 PMDrAndyyou referring to me?

No, I was refering to McDonalds. 

You're a strange fella sometimes.

----------


## baldrick

> I would never have thought a company who's stock in trade is burger, fries and a soft drink


don't forget premium priced plastic toys saturation marketed to very easily led children.

----------


## kingwilly

> don't forget premium priced plastic toys saturation marketed to very easily led children.


tell me about it. when ever I give my kid a choice about where to eat, it is all about the toys. really.

----------


## Jools

While I love a good American hamburger, McDonald's products are 100 percent pure offal. Simply the most vile fast food abomination on the planet. Oddly enough, here in the Land of Scams, the best hamburgers seem to be served up by British style pubs.  :Confused:   This post is not to be confused with the ubiquitous "seppo bashing" rants frequently seen here.  :Irked:

----------


## sabang

^ Yeh, I've even had an Amerkin friend say that. Never found something to match a good Roadhouse burger in the States though.

----------


## Skettios

I just feel like this is one step closer to the day when corporations will own us our entire lives. I honestly hope I don't live to see that day.

----------


## Ukan Kizmiaz

I thought McDs was the main employment destination for Arts Degree holders - Arts PhD's were straight onto drive-thru management.

Anyway better McDs offering PhDs than Rand Corp, Rockwells or West Point!!??  Maybe Haliburton or Bechtel could offer degrees in International Relations or Cultural Studies.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by ItsRobsLife
> 
> 
> A PhD in sucking corporate cock? 
> 
> 
> AA is the first to gain...11-05-2009 05:00 PMDrAndyyou referring to me?
> 
> No, I was refering to McDonalds. 
> ...


 
no, most of the time

so sorry, I will give you a green to compensate when I can. Remind me

----------


## phuketbound

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> don't forget premium priced plastic toys saturation marketed to very easily led children.
> 
> 
> tell me about it. when ever I give my kid a choice about where to eat, it is all about the toys. really.


That's because the toys at McD's really rock! If I go there, it is only for the toys. The rest of the food is crap on a stick. 

The McHappy meals make me happy. If they do make this Ph.d program, they better up the ante on the Mctoys, because they have a lot to live up to as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## hafiz

> Originally Posted by ItsRobsLife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ItsRobsLife
> ...


why the red? i made no connection between his post and yours.

----------


## DrAndy

why are you asking?  are you worried you may get one too?

if you look carefully, very carefully, you may notice his original post was just below mine, so I assumed wrongly it was referring to myself

----------


## mikehunt

> I just feel like this is one step closer to the day when corporations will own us our entire lives. I honestly hope I don't live to see that day.


I couldn't agree more.

Most types of education these days only serves to make more slaves for big corporations.

As for the McToys, they are McPollution...more plastic to be thrown away after the kids get sick of them (in about a day or 2). These same kids will still see their McToys as a menace to mankind...50 years from now. Only then will they realise that this plastic rubbish takes 1000 years or more to biodegrade.

----------


## hafiz

> why are you asking?  are you worried you may get one too?
> 
> if you look carefully, very carefully, you may notice his original post was just below mine, so I assumed wrongly it was referring to myself


yoiu already gave me one thus the comment.

----------

